# uberpool surge



## King sora12 (Jul 14, 2015)

had a uberpool that was surging at 1.5x he was going to airport. I got a ping on the way for pool which was not under surge. After I dropped both off uber said 27for first pax and 18 for 2nd. For some reason my earnings said I net 17.24 for first and 9 for 2nd. It makes no sense cuz it said fare 15.32 surge 7.66 and fee 5.74 for a net of 17.24 which is not even close to 27. And other was like 13 down to 9bucks. I think there is something wrong here. Trip history has 27 and 18 but earnings page has lowered about. It even cost more to airport during non surge then that.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

is there and airport fee?


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

Hmmm

I think driver gets screwed doing pool rides. I have done estimates on pool vs. X and I think what you got paid equals X fare. Uber makes more, pays driver X.

Do a fare estimate and see.


----------



## King sora12 (Jul 14, 2015)

I think that explains it. 4.85 added to both fares might just cancel out the numbers. I still fill like im getting screwed with pool with a surge and a non surge think ill keep that in mind


----------

